# Remington 742



## BJT (Apr 12, 2001)

This weekend my husband and I went to a gun and knife show and of course I found a gun that I just had to buy before we left. I was all excited because it's actually the first gun I ever bought for myself. So today, I start searching the web for more information about the gun and there is so much negativity about it....so I want to know all your opinions/experiences with this gun(good or bad or really bad).
I bought a Remington 742, 30-06 for target and deer. She's so puurrrdy! Anyway we looked it all over and it actually doesn't look like it's ever been used!! My husband is the gun expert---I'm just a newby. I probably won't be able to shoot it until the weekend.
So what's the verdict?

Beth


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

BJT,

If it's the same model that I had it has a problem with the internal bolt/rail design. During recoil the locking lug attempts to
rotate against the internal rails as it reaches it's most rearward position. After so many rounds have been fired through the gun it will eventually lock in the open position. My gunsmith said there is no fix for it. Remington corrected the problem by introducing the 7400 model.
The overall condition of the gun was 90% and guns galore gave me an excellent trade in value towards a nice Springfield 1911.
If the gun is in good operating condition now you will probably get a lifetime of use out of it as long as you only use it annually for hunting. Target shoting year round will only speed up it's death.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

You can try doing a search for "742" in the rifle forums on either thefiringline.com or pistolsmith.com. The threads and responses seem to be a mixed bag, but most haven't had terrible luck with it. A lot of use or excessive wear seemed to be an issue for a few folks, so, like Outdoorzman stated, if it's a casual hunting rifle, you should get plenty of good use out of it. I've owned and shot a few "questionable" firearms in my time and it came down to my actual application and amount of use for the piece. I'm not one to generally shoot the barrels out of rifles, so what concerns some doesn't bother me.

I think they're nice rifles and the 30.06 is a fine round. You should have plenty of hunting memories made with this gun.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

I have a 742 Carbine that I absolutely love. Granted I don't shoot it alot but it always delivers when I need it to. Three of us in my family of four have killed bucks with it without any problems whatsoever.

I have no desire to target practice with it, so I am not too concerned about it ever wearing out on me. 

Properly sighted, you should have no difficulty on anything inside 300 yards. You may find that an ACE trigger shoe and an oversize safety are handly little gadgets to install.


----------

